# Finally a reply from the HWS!



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

They sent me this cute little package ;D

I am an official member of the HWS now


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

congrats!


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

I just got that cute little letter and card too!


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Yup yup ;D
And now to apply to be a rescue soon ^-^


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

i got approved as a rescue station about two weeks ago.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Congrats guys!!


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

fracturedcircle said:


> i got approved as a rescue station about two weeks ago.


I dunno frac... that third hedgie in your sig line looks a little funny... probably going to need a lot of attention to get those quills looking more healthy


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

shaelikestaquitos said:


> Yup yup ;D
> And now to apply to be a rescue soon ^-^


That will be great once you become a rescue. We badly need a rescue in Quebec since I am unable to take anymore in for a while. Sherbrooke badly needs another hedgie rescue.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

smhufflepuff said:


> fracturedcircle said:
> 
> 
> > i got approved as a rescue station about two weeks ago.
> ...


no kidding! one girl in the elevator yesterday said that Llama looks like a hamster. :lol:


----------



## E-Che & Tonja (Jun 30, 2010)

fracturedcircle said:


> smhufflepuff said:
> 
> 
> > fracturedcircle said:
> ...


 :lol: HAMSTER?!?! :lol: no, I dont see that... maybe a cute little lamb yes, but a hamster no!! :lol:

Megan


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Congrats Shae!!! You'd be a great rescue!


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

shaelikestaquitos said:


> They sent me this cute little package ;D
> 
> I am an official member of the HWS now


How long did it take from the time you applied to when you got your package?


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Nancy said:


> shaelikestaquitos said:
> 
> 
> > Yup yup ;D
> ...


Yeah, unfortunately I cannot do any pick-ups (from where ever they need someone to take care of the hedgies) because I don't own a car, but I'll do my best around the Montreal and surrounding areas 
I also can't house more than one other hedgehog


----------



## Tomato (Aug 8, 2010)

That's awesome Shae, congraulations! We need more people like you. I'm sure whatever you do will be helpful and helps out li'l hedgies around you too.


----------

